# Lachs filetieren ?



## spinfisher (28. Juli 2007)

Wenn ich morgen früh meinen ersten Lachs fange#:, möchte ich ihn filetieren, aber das gelang mir beim letzten mal nur so recht und schlecht, die Bauchgräten mußte ich mit der Pinzette zupfen - ging ganz problemlos, aber bestimmt gibt es doch irgendwo eine Anleitung?#c
Danke für gute Ratschläge


----------



## FisherMan66 (2. August 2007)

*AW: Lachs filetieren ?*

Erst mal Respekt vor Deiner Zuversicht - Lachs auf Ansage, auch nicht schlecht.|uhoh:

Um das Ziehen der Fleischgräten wirst Du aber leider nicht herumkommen. Und wenn Du nen Lachs von 10kg oder mehr hast, dann wird das mit der Pinzette auch so langsam sehr mühseelig. Ich nehme dazu eine kleine Spitzzange aus dem Baumarkt, ein Federmechanismus hält die Zange selbständig geöffnet - ist nicht so friemelig.

Es gibt auch die Möglichkeit, die Fleischgräten herauszuschneiden, Du hast dann aber sehr viel Verschnitt und Deine Filets sehen nicht mehr so toll aus.

Wenn Du die Filets räuchern oder beizen (Graved Lachs) willst, kannst DU die Gräten auch hinterher ziehen, dass geht dann leichter und Du erkennst sie eher in dem Filet.

Tip zum Fillieren: Schneide mit einem großen, stabilen und scharfen Messer die Bauchgräten direkt an der Wirbelsäule ab.
Die Bauchgräten (sind die großen Gräten, die die Bauchwölbung bilden) kannst Du hinterher mit dem sg. Unterbauchschnitt wesentlich leichter mit den Bauchlappen zusammen vom Filet entfernen. Nimm hierzu ein leicht flexibles, großes und scharfes Messer, setze es am Ansatz der Gräten an, lege die Finger der anderen Hand oben auf die Gräten (hast so mehr Gefühl, wo du gerade schneidest) und schneide unter den Gräten Richtung Bauchlappen von Dir weg.
Anschließend noch die Filets zuschneiden, Flossensäume entfernen und dann nach Gusto verarbeiten.
Schau mal bei YouTube, da findest Du etliche Videos dazu, leider auch ne Menge von Schnitzern und Stümpern.

Viel Erfolg beim angesagten Lachsfang.

Hier noch ne Findungshilfe zu guten Messern:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=84295

Und hier noch ne Fillieranleitung (nimms nicht so ernst, dass hier ist nen Profi)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wNo9H5gttOU


----------



## spinfisher (9. August 2007)

*AW: Lachs filetieren ?*

wie Du schon schreibst: immer læcheln...
wenigstens hab ich jetzt einen schønen Film ueber das Filetieren gesehen - dankschøn fuer den Link !!:m


----------

